# Powder vs Pellets



## Hunting Teacher (Oct 1, 2004)

I have a question for you guys. 
I have tried the pellet forms of pyrodex, 777 etc. I always go back to the powder form (777) because I seem to get much better accuracy with it. Has anyone else noticed this or is it just me?
 The other thing I don't understand is when blackpowder first came back 20 something years ago, 90 grains was a typical hunting load and still seems to perform just fine for me on your typical 75 or less yard shot. I know todays muzzleloaders shoot much farther and more accurate, but I was always taught that the extra powder didn't have time to ignite before it left the barrel anyway if you used too much. I find it very hard to believe that pyrodex pellets would have faster ignition than fff black powder. So could it be that we are wasting a whole lot of powder that's not giving the sabot, power belt, etc and more force?
 I certainly don't even pretend to be a muzzleloading expert. That's why I'm asking for more knowledgable people's advice.
Thanks
Teach


----------



## sr.corndog (Oct 1, 2004)

*power vs. pellets*

I did the same went back to triple 7!


----------



## HT2 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Teach.....*

I really just got into Muzzleloader huntin' last year, when I bought my Encore......

For me personally, I've never tried the powder form of "777"........I use the pellet form of "777", and it has performed really well........It's so much easier and as you know that "777" cleans up easy.......Virtually, no powder build up........


----------



## jeclif (Oct 1, 2004)

haven't tryed the 777 but my side lock likes the real thing  black powder best and won't shoot worth anything with anything less


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Oct 1, 2004)

It’s physics.  Think about for just a moment.  You’re talking about accuracy.  Pellets leave an air gap around each pellet.  Each pellet ignites one after the other, (although this occurs in milliseconds).  With granulated powder there is no air gap (or shouldn’t be) filling the chamber with gas completely with more uniform ignition.  

We too have tested different powders, 777, and  Pyrodex, granulated vs. pellets.  Granulated powder is best for bench rest accuracy.  There is no disputing this.  

However the pellets win out over granulated for convenience.  I have been clumsy dropping the meter or just spilling loose powder while trying to load.  If I drop the pellets simply pick them up and use them.  Loose powder is kind of hard to recover in the woods.

Both powders 777 and Pyrodex in pellets work well for the intended application.  With each having their own plus and minuses.  Accuracy with both powders in pellets is still well within or exceeds the abilities of most shooters in the field.  

So with this in mind each of us have an additional choice we can make for the upcoming smokepole season.  Do I use Pyrodex or 777.  Granulated or pellets?  Depending on the rifle do I use a magnum charge of 150 grains or keep the recoil down with a charge of 100 grains, or even less?

No matter what you decide to use, it is still your choice.  Just be safe and have fun, enjoy the hunt.


----------



## Wetumpka (Sep 22, 2009)

I prefer loose powder over the pellets. Pellets are easier to load but I seem to always crush them when I'm seating the bullet. 130 grains of triple seven behind a 240 gr XTP (sabot) is flat out deadly.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Sep 23, 2009)

I can't say that I ever used any of those pellets. I read an article one time about em. That was way back before the "magnum" rifles were being produced. The fellow that wrote the article was against em cuz he said sometimes particles come off the pellets and thusly ruin your consistancy. I like to try different loads to see what is most accurate in my guns. I can't load pellets in 5 or 10 grain increments.


----------



## Doyle (Sep 23, 2009)

Consistency is absolutely the key to muzzleloader accuracy.  Power is more consistent than pellets, so it has the potential to produce greater accuracy.  Plus, most muzzleloaders need to have a load adjusted specically for that barrel.  The best load for your particular muzzle loader might be 90 grn or 110 grn.  You can't fine tune with pellets.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 23, 2009)

if all other things are the same, loose powder will be more accurate


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2009)

All I shoot is true blackpowder. It works fine.


----------



## .50 cal. flinter (Sep 23, 2009)

*loose or pellet?*

just use real black powder myself.you are going to be more accurate using loose powder. try some 3f goex or swiss instead of fake bp. cleaning my rifle after a day at the range is one of the things i enjoy most. i'll never understand why people think that cleaning a blackpowder rifle is a chore.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 23, 2009)

There is more surface area for loose powder (exposed to oxygen).  Therefore, it ignites quicker.


----------



## redneckcamo (Sep 23, 2009)

I am not a fan of the pellets .....I get good,consistent accuracy from the powder!!

I have seen the pellets flying thru the air on fire as well ...lol


----------



## Flintrock (Sep 23, 2009)

First clue.
NO BODY shoots  PELLETS in competition
.
IF it were better we would be shooting it.
.
everybody shoots Goex or Swiss blackpowder


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 23, 2009)

I may be wrong but I thought I heard or read were pellets were fine for an inline but not a side lock so I'll stick with powder for my Hawkins.


----------



## BIGGUS (Sep 25, 2009)

I may just be lucky, but my Omega will make holes in holes @ 100 yds with three 777 pellets and 250grn Hornady Lock-N-Load sabots & talk about easy to use.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hunting Teacher said:


> I have a question for you guys.
> I have tried the pellet forms of pyrodex, 777 etc. I always go back to the powder form (777) because I seem to get much better accuracy with it. Has anyone else noticed this or is it just me?
> The other thing I don't understand is when blackpowder first came back 20 something years ago, 90 grains was a typical hunting load and still seems to perform just fine for me on your typical 75 or less yard shot. I know todays muzzleloaders shoot much farther and more accurate, but I was always taught that the extra powder didn't have time to ignite before it left the barrel anyway if you used too much. I find it very hard to believe that pyrodex pellets would have faster ignition than fff black powder. So could it be that we are wasting a whole lot of powder that's not giving the sabot, power belt, etc and more force?
> I certainly don't even pretend to be a muzzleloading expert. That's why I'm asking for more knowledgable people's advice.
> ...



Use what works for you. I was just out at the range yesterday and saw a couple of guys loading what I guess you would call "Magnum loads" in their guns. My wife was the one to notice that embers were coming out and falling to the ground when they fired. That is one way to know that you have too much powder loaded, some yes.....but they shouldn't hit the ground firing from the bench. If you are getting good accuracy with 90 grains of loose powder than stick with it. Have some one watch the end of the barrell and shoot either right at sun up or dusk(from behind you) 



> I may be wrong but I thought I heard or read were pellets were fine for an inline but not a side lock so I'll stick with powder for my Hawkins.



Yepper, thats true. Pellets are designed for inlines not sidelocks. Stick with loose powder, pellets need the primer to hit the rear of the pellet.



> Consistency is absolutely the key to muzzleloader accuracy. Power is more consistent than pellets, so it has the potential to produce greater accuracy. Plus, most muzzleloaders need to have a load adjusted specically for that barrel. The best load for your particular muzzle loader might be 90 grn or 110 grn. You can't fine tune with pellets.



Right there is your post of the year.

Have fun, make smoke!!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2009)

I use Goex FFg black powder or sometimes Pyrodex in my percussion gun. I like Goex better, but it's hard to find sometimes without ordering 25 pounds at a time. With my flinchlock, I only use Goex. The real black powder ignites quicker than the substitutes and I can't really tell much difference in cleaning. You don't need those big loads of powder anyways. I've killed many, many deer with my .50 Hawken with 90 grains, and the bullet goes all the way through the deer and into the ground behind it. I don't need the bullet buried any further in the ground.  My .54 flinter shoots best with only 75-80 grain loads. Personally, if I was wanting to be as high-tech as possible, I wouldn't be hunting with a muzzleloader anyway.


----------



## bublewis (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't think that the pellets are as reliable.  It may be mainly due to packaging, but I think that they are more prone to moisture problems.  If moisture gets to them, they will shoot out of the barrel like roman candle fire balls.  The only advantage to them is convenience; boy do they make loading fast and easy.  However, I don't trust them after being opened for any length of time.  If you don't shoot much I recommend getting the small box - they package them that way for a reason.  Also, I'd keep them sealed in a ziplock on top of being in the box.  I've kept loose powder in the original cans for years, and it has always burned fine for me.


----------



## tcward (Sep 26, 2009)

jeclif said:


> haven't tryed the 777 but my side lock likes the real thing  black powder best and won't shoot worth anything with anything less



Same here and plain ol' Goex shoots the best in both of my inlines! alittle more mess, but hey, you got to clean them anyway!


----------

